
PrudentBear - bitdiddle
http://prudentbear.com/index.php/featuredcommentaryview?art_id=10333
======
bitdiddle
I posted this as a contrast to the post about housing ready for a second drop.
What I find hard to buy into is the "no-brainer" that rates are poised to go
up quickly when the Fed stops buying mortgage paper.

I don't see how rates can go up a lot, there's not a lot of demand for money
out there.

~~~
MaysonL
Calculated Risk (<http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/>) one of the best real
estate blogs around, thinks that rates won't go up very far - 30 or 40 basis
points, iirc.

